# Please explain sharpening on bench sized nagura



## Smashmasta (Oct 17, 2016)

I've stumbled over a video of Maxim sharpening on full bench sized chu nagura, which I haven't really heard of being done before as I think that's more common in the sword world. So what would be the benefit of using chu, or asano nagura on knives? Is it worth it to try and find some?

Thanks


----------



## jklip13 (Oct 17, 2016)

If you can control the amount of slurry properly, I find chu and koma to be much faster than their Honyama alternatives


----------



## Badgertooth (Oct 17, 2016)

Yeah Jon's pre-empted something I was going to post as I've just started trying out a larger Junzo Mikawa Nagura. I couldn't tell you much more about its provenance or whether it's chu or koma but it requires more water than you'd think and is really fast for a natural. Like almost synthetic fast. Leaves a great toothy edge and if you're careful with your slurry dilution and pressure, it leaves a lovely finish on soft iron cladding.





More to follow when I've got my good camera out and spent some more time with it.


----------



## bennyprofane (Oct 17, 2016)

I've read that the Chu Nagura is really great as a sharpening bench stone but I don't see them anywhere available. Metalmaster used to have them. Anyone know any other source?


----------



## jklip13 (Oct 17, 2016)

Check out Namikawa Heibei


----------



## Smashmasta (Oct 17, 2016)

bennyprofane said:


> I've read that the Chu Nagura is really great as a sharpening bench stone but I don't see them anywhere available. Metalmaster used to have them. Anyone know any other source?



Benny, jklip13 is right, and I stumbled on this page too, which combined with Jon's video made me ask the question - they've got a tooooon:

http://www.namikawa-ltd.com/product-list/3


----------



## Smashmasta (Oct 17, 2016)

Since there are so many, I'll wait until Badger uploads a more detailed review before pulling the trigger.


----------



## bennyprofane (Oct 17, 2016)

Unfortunately, they're all tiny. Even the big expensive ones are just 40mm wide. Perhaps because they are made for sword sharpening. But if you compare with the ones MM had, these were much better sized and prized:
http://www.metalmaster-ww.com/product-list/32


----------



## Smashmasta (Oct 17, 2016)

bennyprofane said:


> Unfortunately, they're all tiny. Even the big expensive ones are just 40mm wide. Perhaps because they are made for sword sharpening. But if you compare with the ones MM had, these were much better sized and prized:
> http://www.metalmaster-ww.com/product-list/32



Thanks for pointing that out. I would've been seriously disappointed had I ordered one. Gotta pay more attention, gotta pay more attention! :detective:


----------



## jaknil (Oct 17, 2016)

Full size Chu Nagura in top quality:
http://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/chu-nagura-a982/


----------



## Smashmasta (Oct 18, 2016)

jaknil said:


> Full size Chu Nagura in top quality:
> http://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/chu-nagura-a982/



Is there a way to start a kickstarter fund here lol...


----------



## Smashmasta (Oct 18, 2016)

Still don't understand the use for a bench sized nagura. Is it more for polishing, or does it actual sharpen? Regarding trying to get my nomenclature correct - if it was used to sharpen on the stone itself, wouldn't the term 'nagura' no longer apply as it isn't be used to create a slurry?


----------



## bennyprofane (Oct 18, 2016)

Chu Nagura is the name of the stone, it can be used as a Nagura (slurry stone) but also as a fine grit finisher or pre-finisher whetstone with a grit of around 6000. Any stone can be a Nagura and in this case you would call them Tomo Nagura. From what I hear the Chu Nagura used as sharpening stone is a great stone and very fast for it's grit.


----------



## jaknil (Oct 18, 2016)

Tsushima Nagura, at a lower price than the above mentioned Chu Nagura:
http://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/big-tsushima-nagura/
Note the free shipping.
Also a full size stone.


----------



## jaknil (Oct 18, 2016)

PS: Be sure to read the reviews on the Tsushima Nagura.
There is a lot of info on the stone.


----------



## bennyprofane (Oct 18, 2016)

MM has them even cheaper and they seem to be quite good: http://m.ebay.com/itm/262510298482

But from all what you can read here about Tsushimas, they dont seem to be very popular. Quite sticky to sharpen on...


----------



## Badgertooth (Oct 19, 2016)

My initial thoughts guys

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php?t=29089


----------



## Smashmasta (Oct 21, 2016)

Badgertooth said:


> My initial thoughts guys
> 
> http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php?t=29089



As per usual, thanks Badger!


----------

